# CFSRS:  COMRSCH 291



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 17:41:06 PST*
I am looking for a Canadian Forces Supplementary Radio Systems badge.  It 
was worn for a few brief years in place of the Command Badge.  Also for any 
Communication Research 291 or 1 Canadian Signal Regiment memorabilia.
Thanks in advance,
John
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:34 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:40 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:45 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:50 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:57 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:39:53 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

